# First Time on Au Sable



## CousinMose (May 28, 2013)

After living in Michigan all my life and fishing the Rifle, PM, Little Man and others with spinners and bait, finally gonna try the Au Sable today. Have a low end 5 wt fly rod and assortment of flies. Thinking either the Mason Tract or Main Branch. Any recommendations on which one today? Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

https://gateslodge.com/fishing-report/


----------



## Bloopie (Nov 23, 2018)

CousinMose said:


> After living in Michigan all my life and fishing the Rifle, PM, Little Man and others with spinners and bait, finally gonna try the Au Sable today. Have a low end 5 wt fly rod and assortment of flies. Thinking either the Mason Tract or Main Branch. Any recommendations on which one today? Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


There's no wrong answer. A lot of road ends on the upper Main. Mason Tract is a good choice, park and hike up, wade down. If you like solitude (and deer flies) - pick a feeder stream, East of Ma Deters.


----------

